# Hoyt Easton Pin Down @ Porcupine Hollow



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Pre Registration just went over 25.. Prizes continue to come in Visit the Site. porcupine hollow archery range..


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Work on the ranges almost complete..


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*target repairs*

Target repairs are coming along almost finished


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Some were shot pretty bad the Gator was almost in half.. and the bedded buck..


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

They look great
Hoping to make it, daughter has a 4x720 at South nation, so it might work out perfect for me.


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Awesome.. Great to have you..


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Ok guys Web site up and running don't miss this next weekend the 12-14. Thousands in prizes..www.porcupinehollow.ca


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Why the $10.00 price jump ?


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Ok Like everything the cost goes up. The only way this keeps going if i continue to ba able to Buy new targets and fix old ones. I spent thousands this year On new targets to get in line with the ASA. We have a fellow coming from Bluefest to play on Saturday night. This is free to you but not me. Free water, Free camping, Over 6 thousand in prizes, Including a New Hoyt RX3 dozens of Easton Arrows Bow cases and Quivers. I feel that this is the best shoot going money for money. I just shot a tournament in the states for $40 Canadian and got absolutely nothing. And only One round of 30 targets..Hope this answers your question..


----------



## Rodh88 (May 7, 2019)

If I wasn’t away on holidays I’d be there. You did an awesome job on the targets. It’s not about how much you can win. It’s all about the experience.


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

Another great shoot carl you did a great job again.


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Thanks Guys. So Happy on the attendance.. Next year bigger and better!!!!


----------

